# can't get access to router after changing DSl uplink to Ethernet Uplink.



## Syed Ali (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently bought a tenda w548d Version 2.0 Adsl2+ Modem router. it worked fine with its default settings and wired connection was ok when i chose DSL uplink while installing its driver from CD. But it couldn't connect wireless. There were strong signals but connected computer couldn't get access to the internet. so i tried using ethernet uplink instead of DSL uplink while reinstalling the software ... 

Since then the light of ADSL never lights, even it never blinks. now the software on the cd can connect to the router. i cannot access its settings using IP address in browser, the page wouldn't load. I am so worried. Can i revert the setting back to dsl uplink?

I can connect to the internet very smoothly using my old router so you can't blame my phone line or lan wire. I have tried reset the new router many times but still the ADSL light never lights up. And the ADSL light is ok because when i turn the router on, it lights with all the others.

I am running Windows 7 Ultimate SP1. Plz someone help me


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

review the tenda manual and set back to factory defaults.


----------



## wroom (Jul 26, 2011)

If u still having issues connecting with router, try to connect with the router again but do not use the LAN4 port. In Ethernet Uplink mode LAN4 changes its function. So connect using the other 3 ports with router ip 192168.1.1. :wave:


----------

